# Userkontrolle Usersteuerung



## OnDemand (8. Feb 2015)

Hoi zusammen,  ich plane gerade grob meine WebApp und dabei kam mir eine Frage auf... meine webapp wird sagen wir 5 Module und ein Basismodul haben welches jeden User berechigt zu benutzen. 

User A kauft zb Modul 1 und Modul 2 
User B kauft nur Modul 2

Welche vorgehensweisen gibt es um die Module dem User freizugeben oder zu sperren? Sicher werden dem User in der Datenbank die erlaubten Modulle hinterlegt, aber irgenwie ist mir nicht klar wie das ganze dann gehandlet werden soll.



Freue mich ueber Tipps und Infos


----------

